# Hello it's been a while :)



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

High from Bella and Mase.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

??? I thought the male puppies died in the litter you had a deposit on.

But anyhow, very cute.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

How old is Bella now? She looks all grown up.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> ??? I thought the male puppies died in the litter you had a deposit on.
> 
> But anyhow, very cute.


He did, both males actually died. It's actually a weird story. I was on the way home to my hometown a week after the puppy died. I was in the car talking to my wife about maybe just not getting another puppy. I was telling her maybe it was a sign which I'm a firm believer in. 

As we're in the car my phone started ringing right after I made that statement. It was the breeder, I was wondering why he was calling me. So I picked up the phone. He said to me 
Hey I got some news for you; I know your puppy died last week. But I have a male available from my precious litter. The original
Owner had a huge emergency in Texas and he can't take him in. So I was a little shocked I was like well can I come take a look at him. He said yes. He said he's a very big boy and he has a great balance but he's very confident also.

So I went and took a look at him. There was a trainer also there when I got there. They showed the puppy off he was exactly what he said he was. So I was like yeah I'll take him. So I felt like it was meant to be. Since he's been home he's kept me busy but he's a great puppy. He loves to learn.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> How old is Bella now? She looks all grown up.


She's a year and 7 months.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

They match up pretty well. Bella is pretty relaxed and gentle but can be a little pushy . He's pretty rough and tough but doesn't leave your side no matter how many dogs or distractions is around.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Glad things worked out for you. Very handsome pup, love his ears.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Glad things worked out for you. Very handsome pup, love his ears.


Thank you


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

That good to know he's so engaged with you, nurture that!!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah I love him, the first two nights he gave me h e l l. But after that he settled in.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Mase is adorable!! :wub: Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

kelbonc said:


> Mase is adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

